# Baitcaster reel for beginners



## Hooky1420

My brother and I have fished for several years only using spinning reels. And we love them. Lately, we've been talking about getting into some baitcasting reels. However, we don't know the first thing about them. Is there a good reel to start with up to the $100 range? Keep in mind, this will be more about learning how to use baitcasters than actually going all out and using them on a regular basis. I think it will be hard to pry those spinning reels from our hands. Pros and cons would be a big help.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Troutman3000

Revo S if you can get it on sale or BPS Pro Qualifier with dual braking system.


----------



## nathanielrthomas

My choice would be a Shimano Citica E. I have one and love it. I use it as much as my curados, chronarchs, and scorpions. Its simple, easy to use, reliable, and performs with reels that cost a lot more. Good all around gear ratio at 6.3:1. I also hear the Abu Garcia Revo S is a great reel for beginners. Either of these reels can be had for less than $100 shipped to the door off ebay. 

Here is a review on the Citica:

https://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanocitica200e.html


----------



## bearsphan3.14

I have to say Revo S. You may think you only want to learn how to use it. I was using mine for everything by the middle of the season


----------



## bcritch

My second baitcaster is the Revo S. Very easy to learn on it.....


----------



## Decatur

Nothing will teach you patience better than picking out a birds nest! :LOL2: I started using baitcasters when I was a freshman in high school, and have loved them ever since!


----------



## njTom

Last season was the first time I started using a baitcaster after years of spinning reels. I purchased a BPS pro qualifer on sale for 79.99, the price was right for me and the reviews were decent. I like that the reel has dual braking. Makes casting much easier without getting to many overruns. Most importantly is no matter which one you choose practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Majorpede

I love my BPS Extreame reels, but they can't hold a candle to my STX dual breaking system. 

So my vote would be for a reel in your price range that has a dual breaking system.
The BPS Pro Qualifier......


----------



## skimsucka

I just started using a bait caster a week and a half ago. You most definitely want to learn how to use them there awesome, I just grabbed a walmart clearance Shakespeare 6'6 with 6:3:1 reel on it to learn and its an awesome rod & reel for 30$ also using suffix elite 12lb mono on it and this line is so far excellent and fairly easy to un-birds nest the reel . I will now be buying A NICE rod and reel setup now that i have become accustom to them and there benefits


----------



## Musky Tom

nathanielrthomas said:


> My choice would be a Shimano Citica E. I have one and love it. I use it as much as my curados, chronarchs, and scorpions. Its simple, easy to use, reliable, and performs with reels that cost a lot more. Good all around gear ratio at 6.3:1. I also hear the Abu Garcia Revo S is a great reel for beginners. Either of these reels can be had for less than $100 shipped to the door off ebay.
> 
> Here is a review on the Citica:
> 
> https://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanocitica200e.html




I'll second the Citica, love it as much as my Curados
Couple tips when starting out with a baitcaster. First, buy cheaper mono till you learn how not to get backlashes
Second, untill you get the knack for using a baitcaster, keep all brakes on and tension tight...when you start getting the hang of it, begin loosening the tension and taking off a brake, 1 brake at a time
Third, before you begin to cast, peel off as much line as you would cast out...then place a strip of tape over the line on the spool, then wind in your line...that way when you cast, if you backlash, it'll only go as far as the tape
Good luck
Tom


----------



## georgiaken

I started using a baitcaster at the end of summer 2010...it didn't take long to learn at all and I love it.

Some tips: buy the best you can afford, as better equipment will cut down the learning curve. Lots of people go cheap thinking they'll upgrade if they like it or they didn't lose any money if they don't... IMO bait casters are one product where quality can really count (not price, quality)...so get the best you can afford.

I like the reels with an external brake control...that way you don't have to open up the reel every time you switch lures.

Start with mono...it's cheap and easier to clear up than braid when it's tangled in a bird's nest.

Braid tends to be slicker, so some of the "mono tricks" of clearing a bird's nest don't work so well.

Also, get yourself a couple of casting plugs, go to the park and practice...

I second some of Tom's advice:

Tighten the centrifugal control and set the brake to the tightest. Hold your rod tip at about 10 oclock and let the lure drop to the ground...loosen the centrifugal as much as you can, such that when the lure hits the ground, you still don't get a backlash...I'd start from there...leave all of the brakes on...and use a lure with some weight on it (or a casting plug). it's much harder to throw lighter lures.

And...read up online about proper casting techniques...spinning reels allow you to cast however you like...not so with a bait caster. Try pinning your elbow against your ribs while you cast (or very close to your ribs)...most of the motion should be in your wrists...that should help with the backlashes as well...


----------



## Decatur

Reel handles up when casting a baitcaster helps a lot, especially on distance.


----------



## nuckinfutzracing

My biggest word of advice is to have patience. Your gonna have backlashes and other issues, just don't get discouraged and give. People are going recommend this reel and that reel, just get something you like and stick with. Shouldn't take you long. I found a couple of good articles and videos online about setting up a reel so that it is easier to learn. Spend some time readin and watchin some videos and then go do it. If us knuckleheads can do it, anybody can.


----------



## georgiaken

nuckinfutzracing said:


> Spend some time readin and watchin some videos and then go do it.



A lot of what I am writing came from doing some research on the internet before I purchased my reels. It really cuts down on the learning curve...

I forgot the pros and cons:

Pros:

-Longer casting distances once you get the technique right (especially with heavier lures)
-You can use straight fluorocarbon without the handling issues you sometimes see on spinning gear
-You can use heavier line than many spinning reels are rated to use
-You can find higher reel ratios for faster moving baits (lipless cranks etc)...easier to "burn lures." Spinning lures do come in a variety of ratios, but bait casters tend to be great for burning lures.
-Precise lure placement when casting to really tight spots
-You can use your thumb to feather the line so that your lure hits the water with only a minimal splash (this can be done to some extent with spinning gear too, but it's easier with a bait caster)

Cons:

-Backlash: especially when casting into the wind or switching lures - if you don't reset your controls properly
-Backlash: clearing backlash can be a real chore with braid
-Backlash: if your lure hits anything mid-cast, you are almost assured a bird's nest. This is very annoying when casting from a bank and your lures gets caught in brush on the way out
-Casting lighter lures can be more difficult
-Dropping a lure straight to the bottom when fishing vertical presentations can be challenging, unless you have some weight tied to the line
-May not be a real con, but there is no "singing drag." So, if you hook something, but your drag isn't set right, you might not be able to set the hook properly or even know that the drag is loose...I usually pin my thumb to the reel on the hook set and then let the drag work from there. But overall, there's no audible indication that a fish is taking drag.

Those are all of the things I can think of off the top of my head...


----------



## Mpd165

The best advice I can give you is dont go cheap or you will spend more time trying to adjust it and pick out birdsnests than fish and you'll get frustrated and drop it. I have a friend who went through three shakespeare baitcasters before he just gave up and stuck with spinning. For the price he paid he could have gotten a decent baitcaster. 

I use H20 Mettles from academy and have nothing but good things to say about them. If you catch them on sale you can get them for $25 a piece. I dont believe there is a better reel for that price out there. If your willing to go up to $100 I would look for a Citica or Revo S as others have said. See what feels better in your hand and go with it. I dont think you can go wrong with either one.


----------



## Bugpac

start off with some 14lb line, and throw it at a bucket in the yard, keep moving it further away, i started with 1/2 oz weight and went down as i learned. I wouldnt take it to the lake the first day, youll just make yourself mad.  I only own brownings now, i have tried curados, to academy 25.00 reels, didnt like either.


----------



## tadpole86

I started playing around with one last year, I picked up a brand new vision slyder at a pawn shop for $25 (59.99 at wallyworld). Like everyone else says, practice and patience. You are going to get birds nest and backlashes. When I first started I took it out with my as a secondary to my spinning and would alternate between the two depending on how frustrated I got with the baitcast.


----------



## BassChasin

I bought a cheaper shimano last summer for my first baitcaster and there are some pretty good videos on youtube that helped me learn good luck.I only use baitcasters now for bass fishing


----------



## FishyItch

A lot of you guys are saying a Revo S is a good starter reel. I just found out my fiance's parents got me one for my birthday, which was a few days ago. When I get it out on the water I'll have to post some sort of "newbie baitcaster starts off with a revo s" story. My guess it will include a few backlashes, but I'm excited nonetheless.


----------



## RStewart

I use H20 Mettles from academy and have nothing but good things to say about them. If you catch them on sale you can get them for $25 a piece. I dont believe there is a better reel for that price out there. If your willing to go up to $100 I would look for a Citica or Revo S as others have said. See what feels better in your hand and go with it. I dont think you can go wrong with either one.[/quote]

X2. The h2o is an awesome reel. $ 50 new. Don't worry about distance. Learn how to cast then worry about distance.


----------



## Queencitybassman

It is definitely a higher quality reel then most starter reels but if you want to dish 125 you will have the easiest and smoothest reel I have casted. curado 200e7! never have a problem casting it and I can cast it a mile.. if you catch a birds next after a week of casting with it then your probally trying to hard! Cant go wrong with shimano.


----------



## basstender10.6

I just ordered a Quamtum Aura reel. It is $40 and it is 4 ball bearings. It looks really cool i cant wait to get it


----------



## dj722000

Hooky1420 said:


> My brother and I have fished for several years only using spinning reels. And we love them. Lately, we've been talking about getting into some baitcasting reels. However, we don't know the first thing about them. Is there a good reel to start with up to the $100 range? Keep in mind, this will be more about learning how to use baitcasters than actually going all out and using them on a regular basis. I think it will be hard to pry those spinning reels from our hands. Pros and cons would be a big help.
> Thanks guys!



I know this is a old post but hey. I am new also. LOL.

Actually I had the same thought as you about spinning reels. I was skeptical at first about going over to a baitcaster. Have to instill it in your head to learn how to use them. Now it is all I prefer. I like the lightness, the way you can palm it in your hand and you can get alot of torque when setting hooks. 

I picked up a Pinnacle Solene SLP10, 6.2-1 ratio and 7 bearing system from walmart about 4 years ago to learn on. Rod and reel came to about $90. Everything on this thing is pretty smooth. Yeah I know, its not a $150 reel and rod, but it works pretty darn good. After playing with the magnetic brake and spool tension, I just started to drop it to the ground usisg thumb as drag. I wont use one if it isnt a magnetic brake, I dont like the idea of taking it apart to adjust while out and about. After I figured out how to cast it, I purposely started to make birds nest. Then I figured out how to undo them. Once you figure out how to undo those little boogers, you will never shy away from them.

I even won a bet with a guy at the local damn that I could undo a birds nest without cutting the whole spool. (Apparently it is the reason why he doesnt use them) It took me longer to undo the whole spool then to get the birds nest out. I took his 20 bucks and laughed at him. If he wasnt such a jerk, I would have showin him how to do it. Like I said, learn that part and you will be happy.

I personally feel you have more control over these. Maybe that is just me, but I have learned alot on one of these in a few years. You also feel pretty good when you learn the art, you can hold peoples attention when your out fishing. You can actually crowd them because there so busy watching you they almost dont realize your on top of them. LOL Just dont be scared to use it, dont give up, dont let people shy you away from learning it. Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## Ryno409

Tons of awesome advice given. The main point I would reiterate is practice and don't get discouraged! I now have 4 different styles of Abu Revos, after nearly giving up a year ago!


----------



## Hooky1420

I ended up deciding on an Abu Garcia Black Max. Got a plug and practiced extensively in the yard. Bird nested it a lot in the beginning. Now much better, but still not great. My brother got a AG Silver Max. We both love them. Looking to get a Revo this summer. Going to keep my best two spinning rods for light tackle, but for the heavy stuff I'm going straight to baitcaster. Can't believe I held off so long just because of the challenge of learning a new technique. Currently have my AG Black Max on a 7 foot KVD Signature Series Tourney Rod. Colors of the rod and reel match up perfectly. I've only caught two fish on it so far, but one was a nice little 2.5lb LMB. Can't wait to get more fish hauled in with it.

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## bassfishinh123

I would prob say start with bps baitcasting reels because first there not that expensive and also if they break you can always return them within a year. Also when I started using baitcatsers I started with heavie line in the 17lb class. I think this heaverier line will help you get the feel. Also and if you get a backlash it won't be to hard to take out with the heavier line


----------



## pelagicbldr

Practice in the yard goes a long way.


----------



## dj722000

Also note, when you hold your pole out in front of you up in the air, release the spool and the lure should slowly fall, not just drop. (Especially if it is a heavy lure) If it drops really quick, adjust your spool tension a little so it slows down. When the lure hits the ground the spool should stop. Its the knob on the same side as your handle and drag tensioner. Little bitty turns is all it needs. 

When you get better and it will come quick, you can free up the spool tensioner and let her rip. I almost never adjust anything on mine when im switching out lures unless I go to something really heavy or heavy to really lite.


----------



## bt4264

Beginner baitcaster, here, too......

I have a Pinnacle that is the shape of the Abu Garcia 6000......a round baitcaster. 
I have been building birdnests in my yard for months with it. #-o 

I can finally throw it around fairly decently in the yard. But when I get on the boat, it's like it's brand new all over again. 

I have wondered are the low profile style reels any easier to learn with?


----------



## dj722000

bt4264 said:


> Beginner baitcaster, here, too......
> I have a Pinnacle that is the shape of the Abu Garcia 6000......a round baitcaster.
> I have been building birdnests in my yard for months with it. #-o
> I can finally throw it around fairly decently in the yard. But when I get on the boat, it's like it's brand new all over again.
> I have wondered are the low profile style reels any easier to learn with?




I have noticed when I thought I was ready to go fishing with my bait caster, I went to the lake and did the same exact thing. Way to many variables in there to say yes or no. However I noticed, when I was at my house, I really wasnt casting that far, maybe 30 feet. When I got out to the lake I believe I was trying to cast somewheres around 50'. Your mind is telling you that it doesnt look as far as it is since there is nothing there to compare distance to. I learned after that to mimic everything I did at the house. Light casting and not actually throwing it hard to get it somewheres. Wind plays a bad factor to. As far as the low profile baitcasters, that is all I have ever used so I cant compare the two reels, but I like the way they fit your hands and there not that heavy to hold.


----------

